# Is the price increase true?



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Looking on mtbr.com today. It looks like Specialized has raised their prices on their website. If you're looking to get a Specialized, you better get into your favorite dealer quickly. I was looking at their website and sure enough, it looks like prices were increased. Anyone know the specifics?


Check out the discussion on mtbr.com

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=679163


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

I was riding today with the manager of the LBS where I bought my Roubaix Expert. He told me to be glad I got it when I did because the prices were going up. He said it was because of increases in the costs of materials. Website does show a $100 increase in the price.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

It is. There will be a, roughly, 5% increase across the board on Specialized bikes. It goes into effect on Feb 14. From what I am hearing, several other major manufacturers will be following suit.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

BluesDawg said:


> I was riding today with the manager of the LBS where I bought my Roubaix Expert. He told me to be glad I got it when I did because the prices were going up. He said it was because of increases in the costs of materials. Website does show a $100 increase in the price.


Secteur Comp went up $150


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

RJP Diver said:


> Secteur Comp went up $150


Actual shop prices aren't scheduled to go up until 2/14, so you should have some time to make your purchase at the old price.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

I have looking at the Tarmac S-Works and Pro.
The Pro went up by $100 to $2100 but I think S-Works stayed the same at $3000?


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Wow....put my order in from my DA Werks Tarmac a few weeks ago...lucky I did.


----------



## wobblyRider (May 10, 2009)

Price on the website was 3600 for a 2011 tarmac sl3 expert but my LBS sold me one for 3000. Don't go by the website price.


----------

